# cowboy Bermuda



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

This one was a new one on me. Developed by Texas A&M. They took a 164 types of seeded Bermuda and cloned what they called the top 14. Turner seed out of Breckenridge, tx has it for sale. 
Just curious if anyone has heard of it or seen it. A man called me yesterday and told me he bought some, so with a little rain I'll get to look at some shortly.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

You back from vacationing? Let me know what you find out.

Never mind.....I looked at the averages and although it's good, at $8 per pound it's not that much better than common.


----------



## Stan r (Dec 21, 2011)

I looked at that when a was going to replant a field. One of the phd's at Texas am said go with common instead of cowboy. I ended up getting a good deal in Tipton spriggs


----------

